# Track cleaning car



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Yet another newbie question......
What brand & model do you guys suggest as the best HO track cleaning car for my Bachmann EZ NS?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I made my own and it works great so far. I'm at work so I cant show you any pictures, but I posted it up in another thread here recently.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

CMX Clean Machine is the BEST, or so they say! I love it!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sean,
That bugger is an impressive looking beast, but when I googled it and discovered the price tag I did what you did last night , fell out of my chair and hit my head on the way down!
Caramba! I'm just a " po boy". I don't have that much $ in all my track, for pete's sakes. I can buy a whole lot of rags and rubbing alcohol for that kind of money. Dang!
Now that I've blubbered, it sure looks like a cool tool, but a little hefty for a beginner at this point in time.
Anything that may work "kinda good" for a bunch less lettuce?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

In my defense, I did have over 500 ft of track to keep clean. 
It's sitting on the shelf collecting dust right now. Does not make sense to break it out for the 8 feet on my work bench.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I got my O gauge track cleaning car for $40 on eBay, like new.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep,
I'm goin' shopping! Either on eBay or at my corner Rite-Aid for a special on rubbin' alky. Already have lots of rags (outgrown T-shirts)
That track has no idea what I've got up my sleeve 
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I recommend at least the 91%, and if you can find the 99%, that's even better. Don't use the 70% stuff, it's loaded with oils and other undesirable stuff.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Kinda like good booze, right? :laugh:
Why mess with the weak stuff when you can get your buzz on much quicker with the high octane juice! 
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you get your "buzz" from Isopropyl alcohol, and we'll be visiting you in the bone orchard! 



> Isopropyl alcohol is oxidized by the liver into acetone by alcohol dehydrogenase. Symptoms of isopropyl alcohol poisoning include flushing, headache, dizziness, CNS depression, nausea, vomiting, anesthesia, and coma. Poisoning can occur from ingestion, inhalation, or absorption; therefore, well-ventilated areas and protective gloves are recommended.


----------

